# michigan...



## ilikespikedchains (Mar 13, 2005)

ok, you chrystaria guys, bug off.
i DID find a game, but the DM sucks, and no one else wants to do it. any gamers from east michigan, near detroit (especially DMs), plz email to cyberwraith291@aol.com


----------

